# Samsung R700 - one long beep, two short, will not boot up.



## patch77 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi

My Samsung R700 is two years old.

It has Windows Vista. It has always performed very well and I have never had a single issue. I treat it with respect and it has never had any bumps or knocks, I also keep the system tidy and have never had an issue software wise either.

That was until today. I had been using it fine all morning and I shut down, went out came back a few hours later. When I turned it on I got one beep followed by two shorter ones. The laptop did not attempt to boot up after this time. The power light comes on, but there is nothing at all on screen. I have tried putting a samsung disk in and the dvd drive makes a noise but windows does not start and still nothing appears on screen.

So I suspect a screen or display adapter problem. This is a new situation for me, normally when a pc or laptop has a problem I have something on the screen to work with :sigh:

So really I guess I am asking .... one long beep and two shorter ones ... what does this signify? 

Is the hardrive affected? I am mostly backed up but still there are a few bits and pieces from the last few weeks I want.

Would it be possibe to repair myself with such little infomation on the problem?

Would it be economically viable to repair a two year old Samsung R700 or is it a write off?

If it is indeed a write off how would one go about recoverying data from the hardrive?

I have tried unplugging the RAM and plugging back in. I got exactly the same series of beeps and now further action. 

I hope someone out there may be able to help me decide on whats best to do next :normal:

Thanks for taking the time to read! 

Regards


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

This means your graphics chipset has a fault.

Give me a little history on how you operate your laptop, I know you said you looked after it but do you use it on your bed, on the floor carpet or on your lap most of the time?

I am not too familiar with Samys and *if* your graphics chip is integrated into your mobo, as most laptops are, you are looking at a new motherboard.

The first thing you want to do is retrieve all the data from your HD. I use two methods for this -

1. I have a USB 2.0 to IDE SATA 2.5 3.5 Hard Drive Converter Cable you can pick one up on ebay cheap. See here USB 2.0 to IDE SATA  All you do is remove your HD plug it into the cable and connect the USB end into another Laptop/PC and it will see it as another drive.

2. Next option is to use Ubuntu live disk. It is a free download. When you burn the Ubuntu Live disk this provides a very useful tool for checking the operation of another laptop/pc. You can boot into a virtual working OS from the cd, meaning it wont actually load the operating system on yor HD, but give you virtual working operating system where you can put a memory stick in your USB slot and it will allow you to lift data from your HD and put it on your memory stick.

It has five options when you boot from this cd -

*Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer.*
Install Ubuntu.
Check disk for errors.
Test memory.
Boot from first HD.

The first option *Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer.* which you will use, lets you run it from the disk and as it says "without any changes to your computer"

Download it here and follow the instructions.


----------



## patch77 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

I always keep my laptop on a board, so as to keep it off my lap or the carpet or whatever surface it is on. I have always had this habit, I like the idea of air being able to flow around and under the laptop. Hopefully this stops the machine over heating. I assume that is why you were asking how and where I typically use it?

I will probably buy a 2.5 inch ecnlosure and recover my data via a USB port. That seems to be the easiest method. 

I am not sure how Ubuntu can help? Would I burn the ISO onto a disk and then use it on my broken laptop? I can't see how the laptop could boot that up when it can't use my graphics chip. I wouldn't be able to see it on the screen would surely..

The graphics chip does seem to be intigrated into the mother board from what I can gather. So that really is game over for my latest laptop :upset:

Its back to desk tops for me. At least I can fix them! Thank god I backed up, now I just need a bigger desk :laugh:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

> I always keep my laptop on a board, so as to keep it off my lap or the carpet or whatever surface it is on. I have always had this habit, I like the idea of air being able to flow around and under the laptop. Hopefully this stops the machine over heating. I assume that is why you were asking how and where I typically use it?


Yep



> I am not sure how Ubuntu can help? Would I burn the ISO onto a disk and then use it on my broken laptop? I can't see how the laptop could boot that up when it can't use my graphics chip. I wouldn't be able to see it on the screen would surely..


Your right, I use these two methods generically and automatically posted it, it is a good tool though to prove a lot of things. 


Do as much of this as you can *BSOD issues and troubleshooting *

If all else fails, there is a method to try and recover the motherboard. I have found in my experience it is actually not the hardware that fails but the motherboard solder joints that go dry. The process of repair is called reflowing. You need to be a good PC/Laptop DIY'er to attempt this. Have a look at this link *Hp Tx1250ea Repair*.

I would go with the USB 2.0 to IDE SATA 2.5 3.5 cable. Its more flexible as it covers IDE and SATA and also 2.5 and 3.5 drives.


----------

